# Baldur's gate II



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 21, 2010)

just got myself a copy of Baldur's gate II off of good old games (gog.com) as i always ment to try it out


but man  it's a tough interface to work with..

i'm finding it  quite difficult to  work out  movement and and attack stuff  and none of the bloody things are labled  it's all images

i know there is apparently an excellent game in here somewhere but   it's going to be  a a learning experience..

also it's quite difficult  to  work out  what a good character build would be  if your new to this kinda thing

i think this will take some commitment...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 21, 2010)

Aaah, the memories...

Pausing before each combat turn is your friend, iirc.


----------



## Random (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, keep whacking space bar and re-targetting your spellcasters and ranged users.

This IS an amazing game. Really liked the story. At the start you may want to have auto-pause set for, eg.e being attacked, target dying, etc. 

For my main character I usually went with a heavily armoured dwarf, since so many enemies are going to be going after you personally, and if you die it's all over. There are some really lovely spell casters you can get in this game. When you have three of them at high levels you'll be ripping off some really spectacular area effect damage.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 23, 2010)

I found BG pretty tough as well. Planescape was much easier and better.


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah BGII my old friend.

Go into the gameplay settings and set up the autopause - at the very least to pause when an enemy comes into sight range, but there are several other options including pause when target is gone (dead or moved out of range), pause when out of ammo, pause when PC or party member is at low health, pause if you detect a trap, and (see below) pause at the end of each combat turn - if you're struggling, just select as many of the autopause functions as you think will help.

This is an Infinity Engine RPG, combat is not supposed to be real time so don't try to play it that way, unless you're going solo without any party members and even then it's a push - it's turn based (as in AD&D combat rounds) and completely done from simulated 'dice rolls' so if you're not pausing (space bar and autopause settings) to think about tactics, positioning, and the actions for each of the six members of your party for the next round or two of combat, you're playing the game in a way that isn't doing you any favours because you simply can't think about and control that many actions in real time - not to mention that the game is old, the party AI and pathfinding is not all that.

Once you've mastered the idea of combat being turn based and set up the autopause setting, the controls are easy enough.  Game is paused.  Select a party member with LMB, then use LMB to select their action - either movement (by clicking where you want them to move), attack or spell from the hotbar then click on the target, open the spell book to click on a spell then click on the target for that spell (unless it is a cast on self spell), stealth mode by clicking on the stealth button on the hotbar, or click on a potion or scroll or other item either from the hotbar or by opening your inventory (select a target afterwards if not a use on self item).  Do this for each character that needs a new action.  Then unpause the game.  Then hit pause (or wait for autopause to stop the action) and repeat.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2010)

turnbased combat  is normal for me  as i'm a jrpg whore  it's more the fact that  the  interface is  kinda horrible  you really need mmopuse over text tips  for  your menu


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> turnbased combat  is normal for me  as i'm a jrpg whore  it's more the fact that  the  interface is  kinda horrible  you really need mmopuse over text tips  for  your menu


 
Oh of course if you have a digital download you don't have the extensive chunky manual with keys for all the symbols for all the different spells and hotbar items and whathaveyou sitting open next to you on the desk.  No as far as I recall there wasn't any mouseover for the various menu and hotbar items.  I miss the days when games came with a huge manual.  It's fairly easy once you've learned what the symbols mean, but perhaps there's a pdf where you could print out a couple of pages or have it on a different monitor until you've got used to it - because you do get used to it pretty quickly once you've referred to it a few times.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah there is a pdf....  massive bloody think

i think i'll have to play this thing on two computers  one for the game one for the manual


on a side note   should the classic fallouts be played in order or is two better to start with than one

i'm deffo going to buy both as they are only about £3  each   but  i was wondering about story/gameplay


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yeah there is a pdf....  massive bloody think
> 
> i think i'll have to play this thing on two computers  one for the game one for the manual
> 
> ...


 
Fallout 2 ftw.  If you're going to buy both anyway, play them in order because it's chronological if you're interested in the lore (which is a rich part of the Fallout setting).  The original FO you start out as a vault-dweller and FO2 you start as a tribal.  Both worth playing.  But FO2 is a better game IMO.  But yeah if you're determined to do both, do them in order.

BTW I am wondering why you haven't started a thread yet about Planescape: Torment - because that is the mother of all topdown isometric computer RPGs and if you like all the others you are trying out, this ought to be way up on your list!

BTW 2: If you find yourself liking isometric RPGs of that type, Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magicka Obscura is absolutely fucking blinding and huge, the concept is unique (high fantasy meets steampunk) and the musical score is among the best ever in a computer game.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2010)

ok   might as well go for it

ARCANUM: OF STEAMWORKS AND MAGICK OBSCURA 
FALLOUT 2 
FALLOUT 
PLANESCAPE: TORMENT 

total price £18

not bloody bad


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2010)

spot any other real good uns?

http://www.gog.com/en/catalogue


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> spot any other real good uns?
> 
> http://www.gog.com/en/catalogue


 
Well if you are finding yourself getting along OK with Baldur's Gate II now, then Icewind Dale I & II might appeal - exactly the same engine and interface, but they are linear hack & slash (good stories though but almost completely linear) and there are no companions - you make the entire party yourself.  So not quite as good as the BG games, but I still like them.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 27, 2010)

The lack of good NPCs really counts against the Icewind Dale games. Good soundtrack, though.


----------



## Random (Nov 27, 2010)

The ID games, especially the second one, just seem to have been thrown together as a cash in. They're a real high-power slug fest as well. Just one battle after another, with a few hours of traipsing around some labyrinth in between. Got bored of the second one about half way through.


----------

